# ECO lowering springs... B&G vs Eibach



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

B&G vs Eibach for the Eco. Looking for the lowest drop of the two. I've seen pics of both and it look like the Eibachs go way lower. But the specs say that B&G's go lower. Does anyone have any input on this?


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

i'll say go with coilovers since day one..


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

If there wasn't a $800 price difference, I'd agree with you. But I can't go as low as coilovers do because I live in Cleveland. It'll hit 70F in January and 30F in June.

I can get away with the lowest aftermarket springs will go. Hence, my question.

But I've also seen issues with B&G having an uneven lower. BlueAngel's Eibachs are beautiful, so I'm set on those for now. But B&G claims a lower drop and I would love a comparison that's not the base LT model. You can't even tell it's lowered on that one.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

How low it will go depends on the engine. Since they didn't create different spring rates for every car, your results will vary. For example, the ECO's weight is reduced by 220lbs over the LTZ according to some sources. The manual transmission weighs 80lbs less "wet" than the automatic transmission. Also depends on what year your car is, as there was a change in the strut and mount design in December of 2011. I recall one member who literally had his front end slammed from installing eibachs due to this reason.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

corect but what about blown shocks in the near future?

ksport go for 900. save for them.
or the blistein.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

SportBilly said:


> corect but what about blown shocks in the near future?
> 
> ksport go for 900. save for them.
> or the blistein.


I ran different springs on both of my old Cobalts for years with no issues. I always get an alignment after, as well. There's tons of people who just swap springs with no issues down the road. I'm not dropping it then going off-roading.

Keep in mind, I MAY drive 4K miles a year....at the most. I traded in my last car that was 6 years old with 22K on it.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> How low it will go depends on the engine. Since they didn't create different spring rates for every car, your results will vary. For example, the ECO's weight is reduced by 220lbs over the LTZ according to some sources. The manual transmission weighs 80lbs less "wet" than the automatic transmission. Also depends on what year your car is, as there was a change in the strut and mount design in December of 2011. I recall one member who literally had his front end slammed from installing eibachs due to this reason.


I know that that say the Eibachs are good for up to the '13 model. So I'm assuming my '14 is good?

BlueAngel's drop with his Eibachs are amazing. I'd love the same results. Just checking on the B&G because I heard they go a bit lower. If I can't find any info, I'll get the Eibachs.

I've seen some B&G's on LT's, but they ride at a different height than the Eco. With those ones, I can't tell that it's lowered at all.

Just wanna weigh my options before clicking the order button.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

oh sorry.. i drive 4k miles every 40 days and im not off-roading either.. but im pushing it on turns and shocks get tired over there. then go for eibahs. i liked them but i don't recomend any kind of lowering springs..


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'd love coilovers someday, but springs have done me well in the past. And it's all that I really need at the moment. If I'm gonna drop $1K into coilovers, i'm going to pass and go the extra mile for bags. But that's a loooong ways away.


----------



## SportBilly (Nov 25, 2013)

Bags are for parked cars... In that case I rather stay stock.. Coilovers is the real way to go.. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Actually bags are for the opposite. Ya know... because they can be adjusted on the fly rather than parking and cranking each spring with wrenches :/

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bags are for groceries. Static is for laundry. Blah blah blah. 

Eat, sleep, mod, repeat. That's my motto!


----------

